

Show HN: Share text and links between all your devices - lavamantis
http://cntrlc.me

======
toledi
Solves a need, but Apple (if you use both a Mac and iOS) and Pushbullet can do
similar functionality way better. Still, I'm glad people are building these
sorts of things.

~~~
what_ever
Yup. Pushbullet is one my favorite and most used app.

------
mrspeaker
Sounds like a cool idea, but the site is not loading for me (stuck on loading
spinner, no errors in console) - in Firefox/Mac.

Syncing content is a pain - the most convenient way I have of sharing data
between my iphone and my mac is taking a photo of the screen! It takes 1
second and I don't have to open anything on my desktop.

Obviously that's a hack, so anything to make this process easier sounds good
to me!

~~~
lavamantis
Thanks for trying it! I'll fix that asap.

[Edit]: Oops, can't duplicate on my Firefox/Mac. By chance do you see a
console error (before I can add Sentry to the site)?

~~~
moreati
(Not the GP) I had the same stuck on spinner issue until I white listed the
site in Disconnect (FF 36 on OSX).

Now it's white listed the page loads fully, with one warning in the web
console, concerning
[https://www.facebook.com/v2.2/plugins/login_button.php?...](https://www.facebook.com/v2.2/plugins/login_button.php?...):

This site makes use of a SHA-1 Certificate; it's recommended you use
certificates with signature algorithms that use hash functions stronger than
SHA-1.

~~~
mrspeaker
Yep, sorry - was the "Disconnect" plugin. Sorry for the false report.

------
shanecleveland
Cool idea for a simple problem that I commonly encounter myself. I'd try it if
I had a Facebook account. Other commenters mention existing apps with this
functionality built in, but I like seeing these stripped-down solutions if you
don't have, want or need the other apps. Which is sort of why the Facebook
requirement is disappointing.

~~~
lavamantis
I went back and forth on the Facebook thing. I think my generation cares a lot
more about it than the younger generations - on the whole they just don't seem
to care at all. FB is the absolute easiest - just one click and it's done. At
the end of the day, that was the most compelling reason. It's open source, so
if you want to help add other options... :)

------
kinduff
> Facebook login makes security quick and easy, and no Facebook permissions
> are asked for.

Please don't. There are other ways to archive this, simple username and
password using passport middleware for example. Forcing to connect to facebook
just for a security manner seems lazy.

Great app and great idea. Love how simple it is.

------
zackify
I made something similar a year ago. You just have to be on the same local
network. [https://zach-share.herokuapp.com/](https://zach-
share.herokuapp.com/)

------
davejazz
Cool. I use Google Keep for this.

------
purans
Always wanted this. Wanted to build myself but never happened. Good job!

